# Does anyone else feed Primal? I have a question on amounts.



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I now feed all 3 of my dogs Primal (Pheasant or Quail). They L O V E it. I mean go crazy for it (and these are dogs that if you put anything else out, they leave it (except for Asia who eats anything). Anyway, the amount on the package to feed seems like such a small amount and they are finished eating in about 10 seconds. Not exaggerating. According to weight, I should be feeding Peach 1.5 nuggets/day (she gets two as they are small and frozen and that's what she gets), Bruiser 2.4 (he gets three but I am cutting him down a bit starting today) and Asia would get about 3 (puppy). 
They scarf this down and it's so small. Can that possibly be enough? They seem to be looking good weight wise (even Bruiser is a little overweight). But how can it be?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Rule of thumb the better the food quality then less actual food is required.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Raw food actually requires soooo little. LOL its so measlie looking on the plate or bowl though. I haven't found a good way to slow them down either, but we use Stella & CHewie's and that's not much food either  I just try to give them boney meals now and then so they have something to chew on.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I gave Brody a primal nugget for breakfast (lamb). I mash it with a fork and spread it out on the plate so he has to lick it up instead of just swallowing it in one bite. That seems to work for us. But yeah, it's a really tiny amount isn't it?!


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

i just came on here to post a thread about this! shelly has been on primal for almost 2 months now, and boy is she still thin. it seems almost that she has lost weight, however i am feeding her TWICE the amount she needs. she was treated for worms a few weeks ago but i gave her some more dewormer 2 days ago. 

what should i do? everyone who meets her asks if i feed her, and i just tell them she cant get enough! should i feed her more? she is 4lbs so shes supposed to get 2 nuggets a day. after she got worms i upped it to 1.5 each meal (2x a day) and now she is eating 2/meal/day.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How old is Shelly? Puppies get twice the amount that adult dogs do. Some dogs are easy keepers and do fine on very small amounts... some dogs need a much larger portion. Go by her body condition and if she's thin/ribby - then increase her food.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

shes almost 1 year old. the vet that treated her for worms said some puppies are just thin at this stage. another vet said she probably just has a very fast metabolism. but i will increase her food. she will be done with this bag of primal in a few days. is there another food i should try?


----------

